# Walking without boarding...is it feasible?



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Simply put, I rent at the moment but I NEED to get out of my current work. Aiming to start up around November, just getting the plan, funding and insurance in place til then, also building up a clientbase, just wondering if people think walking without boarding would be liveable? 
I am wanting to test the waters with a few behavioural clients as well. I've completed one course and in the midst of another. What do you think?


----------



## spaniel07 (May 3, 2012)

Possibly feasible depends on how many walking dogs you get, I do home boarding as well as walking and I have more walking clients than boarding.

The last month and till the end of September I am fully booked for home boarding, after that it will get quiet till Christmas. 

Its difficult to tell if you can make a living from just walking, I do and the boarding is a bonus.

I also do home visit for cats, rabbits, fish, chickens if fact most animals - that's been very busy for me too. Worth thinking about that aspec of animal care

Give it ago and see what happens - I did its the best decision I ever made


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for your reply 

The reason I was wondering about walking without boarding is because of the rented aspect of my accomodation. It may well be the case that my landlord doesn't care and I can go right ahead and do it, but just in case, was just asking out to see if anyone does make a living on walking only.

I can definitely add in other services for cats/furries etc - I've had experience with almost all small furries and can take instructions/know how to measure meds etc and familiar with handling and such, so if I manage to get hold of a van for work, zipping around visiting pets between walks could definitely be doable!


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I do know other dog walkers who don't home board, and I am giving up home boarding next year myself (I need a break after 5 years, plus my Greyhound will be 13 and needs some peace).

I don't know if they have any other income such as partners/benefits etc though. You should be able to work out if it is feasible when you do your business plan and cashflow forecast.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

BoredomBusters said:


> I do know other dog walkers who don't home board, and I am giving up home boarding next year myself (I need a break after 5 years, plus my Greyhound will be 13 and needs some peace).
> 
> I don't know if they have any other income such as partners/benefits etc though. You should be able to work out if it is feasible when you do your business plan and cashflow forecast.


Thanks! As soon as my sister is feeling better, she's going to be sitting down and doing all the sums and figures with me, and the business plan so I can look at loans and such


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I could never get to grips with the cash flow forecasting, but the business plan has been invaluable - although I tried to update it at 3 years, and we're closing in on 5 and I haven't finished the update! I did a five year plan though, so that's not too bad.


----------



## Stefx (Sep 29, 2012)

Definitely. Easily in fact, if you start at the right spot at the right time! 
And you can add visits to pets, pet sitting at their house as most insurances cover it anyway. Plus if you get a half decent van with secured crates then you could offer pet transportation say to the groomers, vets or kennels.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Brilliant ideas, all the more strings to add to my proverbial bow


----------



## Ponies78 (Aug 24, 2013)

My friend makes a living from walking, and grooming approx 7 dogs a week as well.


----------

